# mk4 r32 seats on mk4 jetta????



## christian18t (Oct 18, 2007)

can this be done ? and is it just bolt on or do i need to modify to make it fit?


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: mk4 r32 seats on mk4 jetta???? (christian18t)*

People do it all the time. The back seat doesn't fit, but the fronts will bolt right in.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: mk4 r32 seats on mk4 jetta???? (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_People do it all the time. The back seat doesn't fit, but the fronts will bolt right in.

not true, the rear seats are the same and will fit perfectly.


----------



## christian18t (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: mk4 r32 seats on mk4 jetta???? (christian18t)*

thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## christian18t (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: mk4 r32 seats on mk4 jetta???? (christian18t)*

just wanted opinions on how this looks, i just changed my seats. i know it would look better with black int. please give me your honest opininon thanks.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

get door handles in black, ebrake cover in black and armrest cover in black .. and you are good to go.


----------



## 90mk20v (Jul 21, 2008)

I think they look kinda funny in there. Maybe its just cause they dont match...Just my opinion tho. prolly look good if the rest was black


----------



## AV97MK3 (Dec 7, 2008)

does anyyone one know if you can do this conversion to an mk3?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (AV97MK3)*

I don't know.... they are pretty horrible, you should give me them before someone vandalizes your car for having flip forward front seats in a sedan.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (AV97MK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AV97MK3* »_does _anyone _one know if you can do this conversion to an mk3?
 yes. requires modification to the seat rails.


----------



## tbmccann (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

That looks like my car!, I had that nasty beige cloth interior and just but black leather seats in mine. Already put in a black center console (front and back,) black leather E-Brake, Black Armrest. Now I want to put in black leather door inserts into the tan doors with black door pulls and black speaker grills.
















sorry about the bad pics, just got this finished 2 nights ago and haven't thought about taking any pics during the day......lol


----------

